

"Made in China" products accounted for only 2.7 percent of consumer spending - dporan
http://www.frbsf.org/publications/economics/letter/2011/el2011-25.html

======
tomfakes
[http://www.evolvingexcellence.com/blog/2011/08/the-fed-
disho...](http://www.evolvingexcellence.com/blog/2011/08/the-fed-dishonest-or-
dumb-you-decide.html)

These guys call BS on the Fed's numbers, and then ask why the Fed deliberately
made this complex calculation in a way to deceive what is really happening

~~~
BigZaphod
Well I'm not sure who to believe, but leading off their rebuttal with, "I am
not going to begin to decipher their convoluted logic" does not inspire
confidence.

------
dimmuborgir
Of course. Its _cognitive bias_ at work. People are always discontent with
their government. Failing to properly understand economics and politics,
people exaggerate things to find reasons to accuse the government.

~~~
NoPiece
If you exclude services, then 35% of consumer spending is on imports. I think
that number matches up more closely with peoples expectations. That said, oil
really distorts that number.

------
nextparadigms
Why aren't consumer electronics products in there? It seems to me they are
only picking those with a high chance of being made in America.

Also, does this "made in America" refer to the whole product or just the
packaging/assembly, while the components are still made in China?

~~~
NoPiece
It isn't labeled in the chart, but the text of the article notes that
electronics fall into the durable goods category along with cars, furniture,
etc... So they are including all imports, not cherry picking.

------
known
Consumerism != Capitalism

------
saturn
75% of motor vehicle purchases were "Made in America"? That is astonishing.
Unbelievable, even.

~~~
BigZaphod
I don't think that's what it means. I might be wrong, but I got the impression
it meant that 75% of the total money spent on motor vehicles ultimately stays
in the US in some fashion. Either because it was assembled here or because of
dealer commissions or because it costs money to hire US companies to move the
cars from the port to the lot, etc.

